

Bleed Content to Other Devices – New Bleed Android App - Xmindz
http://bleed.link/

======
sethunathk
Cool app. How do I share images with this app ?

------
Xmindz
That's an awesome app. You can share text, images and even slideshows.

------
rejeesher
A simple app to share things across devices..Good Job

------
praveens87
Nice one . Can easily share URL's and Images.

